# How to change the bios???



## Squall_United (Apr 27, 2006)

how to change bios??? please help me!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2006)

Squall_United said:
			
		

> how to change bios??? please help me!



Assuming you mean the system BIOS as opposed to Video BIOS on your graphics card its fairly simple.  With most modern boards now you can go to your board manafacturers site and download the latest BIOS release for your motherboard.  You can then simply run the programme from your windows desktop and it will update your BIOS and ask you to reboot when finished for the changes to take effect, often this resets all the BIOS properties to default so you will need to go into BIOS at setup (often F2 key) and tweak your settings back to how you had them before.

In older setups you may have to download the BIOS, format a 1.44 floppy as a DOS Boot disk and then extract the downloaded BIOS onto the floppy, keep floppy in drive, reboot your computer and it should boot to floppy, in the readme file for the downloaded BIOS it will probably give you a command line to type in at the prompt on floppy boot, that command will then "Flash" your BIOS.

In all cases, but especially using the Flash method you should ensure you have a backup copy (sometimes known as a BIOS dump) on another floppy in case things dont work out but with system BIOS updates these days that tends to be an exception.

Hope this helps.


----------

